# Golf Swing Tips Series



## Golffrontiers (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought it might be beneficial to the readers to write a more in depth series of articles on the golf swing.

I get the occasional email asking for lessons form people asking how to swing. Well this tutorial series hopefully should be your answer. I think I might also put this into an ebook which will be a free download so you can take it to the course with you when you are pracitsing.

If you think this is a good idea post a comment and give me some feedback. I know the majority of people that visit this site are just beginners so this is for all you out there, because swinging is the first thing you should learn to do.

So, the golf swing. What about it?

Well it obviously is the most central part of your game. Games have been won, names and fortunes have been made, tournaments have been dominated all off the back of a great golf swing.

Every single professional golfer today has put in hours of work into their swing. When you get to their level there is just something that feels natural about swinging, so whenever they swing a milimeter out of line it feels unnatural and wrong to them.

So what are we aiming for?

We are aiming for something similar to this. The most important things is that you must feel natural when swinging. Ideally within a few weeks you will be able to pick up a club, get into your stance, feel comfortable, swing back, follow through and hold as you watch the ball fly for miles in a straight line down the fairway. Well, that is maybe a bit ambitious but hey, ambition is what drives success.

I will basically split it onto 4 parts:

Stance

Grip

Backswing

Follow through

Each of these are the four corner stones of a good swing technique. It might be of value to you to subscrive to the rss feed of this blog, which you can get here WeekendGolfer so you can get this series automatically delivered to you.

I know you can barely wait for the next exciting installment of this series so tune in (or type in, whatever it is) next time.


----------

